# UMC decision on Abortion



## Bill The Baptist (Jan 31, 2017)

I know this is only one issue amongst many, but it is encouraging to see the UMC move towards a biblical position rather than away. http://jimdaly.focusonthefamily.com...s-surprising-announcement/?platform=hootsuite


----------



## Edward (Jan 31, 2017)

Unintended consequence of an old (politically) liberal action.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 31, 2017)

I saw this posted on FB. I'm not sure why this is getting spread around social media today. This happened last May. 

As Edward notes, this (along with their official refusal to ordain homosexuals) is largely due to them making their African brethren full members of the UMC years ago. (My guess is that is the only part of the UMC that is growing.) Your UMC around the corner isn't likely to be socially conservative, much less theologically conservative. If they were left to their own devices, most of them would be just like the PCUSA, UCC, etc. The liberals in the USA threaten their African brethren with a cut off of funding if they don't vote in an enlightened manner, but the Africans increasingly appear to be unwilling to pay heed. It seems that a split is inevitable, but due to the polity of the UMC, it remains to be seen how that might play out.


----------

